
I Quit a $500K job at Amazon to work for myself - hardmaru
https://medium.com/@dvassallo/only-intrinsic-motivation-lasts-92c0497cf97c
======
pragmaticlurker
why not working let's say 10hrs/week @ 125K/year while doing something else?

